# اليك رفعت عيني يا ساكن السماء



## mera22 (29 يوليو 2011)

*انا التجات اليك لست مثل ادم الذي لما اتعبه الشيطان واذله فسقط اختبا منك وخاف وابتعد عنك لا بالعكس انا لما اتعب واسقط ارفع عيني اليك ...

رفعت عيني اليك لاني لم اجد علي الارض معونه بل وجدت تجارب وضيقات ووجدت التعب والالم فاليك رفعت عيني يا ساكن السماء لان السماء فيها رحمه وفيها عدل من الظلم الذي علي الارض وهذا عندما تفشل النفس البشريه تلجيء الي الله وتقول له انظر الي ذلي ومسكنتي وارحمني انت معين من ليس له معين ورجاء من ليس له رجاء وعزاء صغيري القلوب ميناء الذين ف العاصف واذ قد فشلت علي الارض لا اجد الا سكن الا ساكن السماء لاقول له اليك رفعت عيني عندما لا اجد عونا من البشر ارفع عيني اليك انت يا من كلك محبه يا من لك القوه والقدره لان غير المستطاع عند الناس هو مستطاع عندك

وعندما اتعب من مضايقات الناس ارفع عيني اليك انت يا مصدر العدل يا من تحكم للمظلومين انت الذي تري التعب الذي انا فيه ةالذل الذي انا فيه لاننا كثيرا ما امتلانا هوانا 

وعندما تضغط ولا اجد ويفشل الجهاد ويشل الارشاد ارفع عيني اليك انت الذي من عنك المغفره وانت لذي تنضح عليا بزوفافك فاطهر  وتتوبني فاتوب امين*​


----------



## انريكي (29 يوليو 2011)

امين

صلاة جدا رائعة 

الرب يباركك


----------



## mera22 (30 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي كتير  لمرورك

الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2011)

اميييييييييين
ميرسي ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

